# My Hachi (long, tons of pics!)



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't think I've made a formal one of these, and I seem to be posting his pictures all over so...

This is my little boy Hachi. He is a little over 3 years old and is a pure bred Bengal. He is my first cat, and first personal pet. I got him a little over a year after seeing the movie "Hachiko: A dog's tale" based on the true story of a famous dog in Japan. If you haven't seen the movie, I highly recommend it. The name stuck with me and I had wanted a cat & this breed for years and years. I did endless research on the breed and bought lots of silly books. 

When I owned my professional SLR camera, I took thousands of pictures and videos of him. I sadly had to sell it, but I still take tons of cellphone quality pictures. Here are just a few  If you guys have been around for a while, you've probably seen a good amount of these pictures -- sorry! 

rcat

This was the day I brought him home. Still getting used to his surroundings.









Maybe 6 months old here. I sucked at photography then so excuse the difference in colors. 









As he was growing, he went through a stage of always sleeping on my bed every chance he got. He used to always sleep between my legs at night, but hasn't for quite a while. Sometimes I would wake up to him cuddled up under my chin. 


















He started playing fetch extremely well at a very young age. He'd do it with any type of toy, but mostly those large plastic springs since they fit easily in his mouth.


















These are a couple of his mugshots I have hanging on my wall near my office desk.


































He is extremely friendly, although he isn't fond of being held for more than a few seconds. I often rub his belly with my face. I've almost never heard him hiss or growl, with the exception of when I scared him when he was super focused on a chipmunk. 










I have always thought of him as a small cat, and always refer to him like "no, he's not big at all!" but I think I have to admit he's a big cat after being around shelter cats for the last year and seeing many full grown ~8 pound cats. He's only 12 pounds, but those 4 pounds make a huge difference.










The first time I got him anything with catnip, he freaked out! This seal had catnip in it, but the large kicker toy had Valerian. This was when he was maybe 1 year old, and to this day he plays with that seal daily. It looks like it has been through a warzone though and has lost most of its stuffing. 

































These days he just likes to sleep on my desk while I browse the internet or play games. He loves his homemade cat tree and minitree as well. 



















And I have tons more pictures. It's tough deciding which ones to post! They're all equally awesome!



































I love him :luv

And some random videos:

Eating!
http://youtu.be/SY8duXaV0PY

Getting his own food when he was young and eating dry food
http://youtu.be/P8PCtOBLx8M

Rub rub rub the kitten
http://youtu.be/dZC3t8s0mqM
http://youtu.be/SY8duXaV0PY


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay so for some reason I feel like Hachi is the most stunning cat I have ever laid my eyes on.. and I've seen Bengal cats before... pictures at least. Great photos! I am inlove with him. <3


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hachi is Striking! ! WOW! 
Great Photos! You've really captured his 
Personality! !


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow!!! beautiful baby leopard - I like his body pattern and such great shots!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Stunning - absolutely beautiful cat! GREAT job with the closeups! I got a new fancy camera (Nikon D5200 with lens) for my BD and I really can't even figure out how to use it without the tripod for close ups! It's a PITA for me to use so I ignore it. Hubby is probably hurt but I hate it. Too many moving parts for me to figure out. YOU however, did a GREAT job with yours!!


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks all  

The key is having good\sufficient lighting. Take the camera off auto mode and at the very least, use AV or TV (should be labeled as such on that camera). For a still picture, depending on how steady your hand is you could go all the way down to a shutter speed (the number displayed as 1/XX -- 1/200 etc) of probably 1/60 and get a good picture.

If you can get it up to at least 1/200 without using a flash, all you'll really have to do is wait for the right picture opportunity


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is so beautiful! Looks like a jungle cat.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Gorgeous cat and photos!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, He is gorgeous. He looks like a miniature wild cat!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Ty ^_^ Bengals are made from the Asian Leopard cat, which is a wild cat!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

He is one striking boy!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy!! You've gotten some great shots of him.
Thanks for sharing. He is a stunner.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## armywife6876 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, he is gorgeous. I love his coloring!


----------

